# Ranking on UGBB



## Cubanfitmodel (Dec 12, 2019)

Was looking for an old post because I’m sure somebody’s asked about it before. I couldn’t find a thing. How does the ranking system work here in UGBB


----------



## Spongy (Dec 12, 2019)

you mean, senior, elite, etc?  I honestly dont6think that's been asked.

If that's the case then I'll just tell you titles are giving to those who show themselves to be capable and worthy of "promotion."  Best advice I can give you is to make genuine contributions to the board and not get too hung up on titles.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 12, 2019)

It goes;
1: Gibsonator
2: Jin
3: Trump
non negotiable


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 12, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> It goes top gays
> 1: Gibsonator
> 2: Jin
> 3: Trump
> non negotiable


agreed......


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 12, 2019)

If you have that 2012 and SI founding member your a boss


----------



## Jin (Dec 12, 2019)

Green- prostitute/hustler
Yellow- watersports
Red- Fisting
Grey- Bondage
Orange- Anything goes. 

Basically 80’s gay bandana code.


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 12, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> If you have that 2012 and SI founding member your a boss


 I can actually Agee with Bundy on this one.


----------



## German89 (Dec 12, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> It goes;
> 1: Gibsonator
> 2: Jin
> 3: Trump
> non negotiable



Wow. What number am i?


----------



## Trump (Dec 12, 2019)

that’s upside down you melon



Gibsonator said:


> It goes;
> 1: Gibsonator
> 2: Jin
> 3: Trump
> non negotiable


----------



## Trump (Dec 12, 2019)

69 if everyone else could choose I guess



German89 said:


> Wow. What number am i?


----------



## German89 (Dec 12, 2019)

Trump said:


> 69 if everyone else could choose I guess



I was going to suggest 69 but. I figured that was FDs number


----------



## Trump (Dec 12, 2019)

he wishes he was



German89 said:


> I was going to suggest 69 but. I figured that was FDs number


----------



## German89 (Dec 12, 2019)

Trump said:


> he wishes he was


Lmao.. guess he will have to work for it


----------



## mugzy (Dec 12, 2019)

A "member" will need 100 posts to become a senior member. Elite status is voted on by Veterans and Staff in most cases.


----------



## Boytoy (Dec 12, 2019)

Since this is similar question what's the green dots under names mean?


----------



## Trump (Dec 12, 2019)

If there is only 1 it means the mods think you are ghey



Boytoy said:


> Since this is similar question what's the green dots under names mean?


----------



## German89 (Dec 12, 2019)

Trump said:


> If there is only 1 it means the mods think you are ghey



How many handiest did you give for all of yours?


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 12, 2019)

German89 said:


> How many handiest did you give for all of yours?



11 to be exact, not bad honestly :32 (19):


----------



## Trump (Dec 12, 2019)

Strictly blow jobs to be elite as quick as I made it, them and just being me :32 (20):



German89 said:


> How many handiest did you give for all of yours?


----------



## Spongy (Dec 12, 2019)

Boytoy said:


> Since this is similar question what's the green dots under names mean?



It's your "reputation."  Members can give positive or negative reputation for useful/shit posts.


----------



## DNW (Dec 12, 2019)

German89 said:


> I was going to suggest 69 but. I figured that was FDs number



FD's number is 11.  Because it looks like two dicks rubbing against each other.  I was going to say 0 but that's still a sensitive subject and there would be one dude posting multiple times about it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 12, 2019)

DNW said:


> FD's number is 11.  Because it looks like two dicks rubbing against each other.  I was going to say 0 but that's still a sensitive subject and there would be one dude posting multiple times about it.


you still upset that u posted a pic of your disgusting asshole thinking its funny and everyone was gonna laugh and i called u on it..Its wasnt funny it was pretty gay even for UG..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 12, 2019)

OP ill tell you DNW ranking...Hes on Spear ranking


----------



## DNW (Dec 12, 2019)

All I'm going to say is thank you...not even going to say for what.  And how about you put your name next to the neg rep lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 12, 2019)

DNW said:


> All I'm going to say is thank you...not even going to say for what.  And how about you put your name next to the neg rep lol


u deserve it next time be a man and say my name


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 12, 2019)

DNW said:


> All I'm going to say is thank you...not even going to say for what.  And how about you put your name next to the neg rep lol


your gonna be known as the guy who posted a pic of his asshole and then got butt hurt about it...So dont act like your too cool


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 12, 2019)

squash it already fellas


----------



## German89 (Dec 12, 2019)

...bundy, may i?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 12, 2019)

German89 said:


> ...bundy, may i?


U don’t wanna know it was gross


----------



## Beserker (Dec 12, 2019)

When the brown eye winks, it surely stinks.


----------



## German89 (Dec 12, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> U don’t wanna know it was gross


Mmmkayyy. I believe you.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 13, 2019)

green = gay 
yellow = bi 
red = trans 
orange = hemorphadite
blue = sold balls to a rich guy


----------



## Seeker (Dec 13, 2019)

Now drop and give me 20!


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 13, 2019)

John Ziegler said:


> green = gay af
> yellow = bi
> red = trans
> orange = hemorphadite
> blue = sold balls to a rich guy



Fixed it for you


----------



## mistah187 (Dec 13, 2019)

Been a while but it looks like I'm still trans, this is taking forever to happen.


----------



## Maijah (Dec 13, 2019)

Another tranny?


----------



## Underdog12 (Dec 16, 2019)

thats crazy so they just set a time to meet on the forum and decide who moves to elite


----------



## Raider (Dec 16, 2019)

Underdog12 said:


> thats crazy so they just set a time to meet on the forum and decide who moves to elite


I believe Snake , Jin and Ziegler get together in New York City once ever other month and review the member lists reputation status , like count etc. and do a ranking. I’m gonna be at “Member “ status for life


----------



## Jin (Dec 16, 2019)

Raider said:


> I believe Snake , Jin and Ziegler get together in New York City once ever other month and review the member lists reputation status , like count etc. and do a ranking. I’m gonna be at “Member “ status for life



“Senior member”.


----------



## Raider (Dec 16, 2019)

Jin said:


> “Senior member”.


I know, I was messing around. I also just p.m’d him and explained how it works and how fast it is when you contribute. All the best Jin


----------



## German89 (Dec 16, 2019)

Raider said:


> I believe Snake , Jin and Ziegler get together in New York City once ever other month and review the member lists reputation status , like count etc. and do a ranking. I’m gonna be at “Member “ status for life



Yup. Then jin takes me shopping


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 27, 2020)

Jin said:


> Green- prostitute/hustler
> Yellow- watersports
> Red- Fisting
> Grey- Bondage
> ...



resurrecting this old thread to share that it’s no longer bandana code, but handkerchief code, and it’s alive and well. Quite active. 

do with that information what you will. Go forth in peace with your new knowledge.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 27, 2020)

lol i had to go look and see what color i was ....i do like water sports though lol


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 27, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> green = gay
> yellow = bi
> red = trans
> orange = hemorphadite
> blue = sold balls to a rich guy



At least i'm not gay anymore.


----------



## simplesteve (Mar 27, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> lol i had to go look and see what color i was ....i do like water sports though lol





I'm just gonna pretend I didn't re open this thread and read this....

*Steps back and closes door slowly... *


----------



## DF (Mar 27, 2020)

This is all bullshit!  You are ranked according to the quality of noods you send out.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 27, 2020)

DF said:


> This is all bullshit!  You are ranked according to the quality of noods you send out.



Ranked on how much ass you eat


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 27, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Ranked on how much ass you eat



^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 29, 2020)

I don't eat any. So elites are puritans who don't eat ass.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 29, 2020)

#TheMatrix said:


> I don't eat any. So elites are puritans who don't eat ass.



there goes my hopes and dreams


----------

